

EU urges Internet governance revamp - pmikal
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE54322V20090504

======
russell
I think ICANN is better off in the hands of the US than in some global
governing board, particularly UN style, where political agendas abound. Maybe
ICANN is so limited that you can't squeeze in a political agenda, but I doubt
it. (Politically, I am probably to the left of Obama, just so we get any rants
in perspective. :-)

